# Need help with divorce book recommendations



## Funkykatz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello everyone

I am so up and down about my pending divorce. Sometimes I feel so happy to be getting out, but most times I feel sad and alone. 

My question is with so many books out there on divorce, what books have helped you the most for getting through this tough time, and what about them really spoke to you?


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

My IC recommended 

Too Good to Leave, Too Bad to Stay: A Step-by-Step Guide to Help You Decide Whether to Stay In or Get Out of Your Relationship
by Mira Kirshenbaum

Something More: Excavating Your Authentic Self
Breathnach, Sarah Ban

Self Matters: Creating Your Life from the Inside Out
Phil McGraw


----------



## Funkykatz (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Struggle I will check them out


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

You've opened pandora's box.

It's probably a good thing because I suspect you are so hungry for information that you cannot find reading material fast enough.

Not a big reader personally but I became a voracious reader when my WAW dropped the bomb.

My suggestion is "Crazy Time" (sorry I do not remember the author)

I found this book interesting because it gives you the road map of what is going to happen to so many aspects of your life. I think it has the potential to put you on a proactive, in the know footing rather than reacting and being surprised all of the time.

Best of luck, your future is as bright as you want to make it,
Stretch


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

You will want to stay away from the Too good to leave, Too bad to stay." book. Its base was written during the height of the divorce craze in the 70's. Basically, if you are on the fence about leaving, it will push you to the divorce side.

The divorce is a symptom of other things that have gone wrong. While you cant fix all of them, you can fix yourself.
The books that helped me the most were:
The Four Agreements by Don Miguel Ruiz
Rebuilding.
When the past is present by David Ricoh

Oddly enough Get your Power Back by Bill Ferguson was the one that really struck home. He has some very basic and reasonable ways of looking at things.


----------

